# discus in the DFW area



## tatersalad (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey y'all, I'm looking to make a trip up from Longview soon to get fish for my new 120 gallon. Wondering if anyone knows what stores to hit for Discus, Rainbowfish and some of the nicer freshwater fish? Thanks!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.texasaquaticsfish.com

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I suggest that you join DFW Fishbox http://www.dfwfishbox.com and ask there. You will get advice on fish stores, and may connect with some local breeders.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Get in touch with John Nicholson it will be worth your while.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

john nicholson, rfish(ryan) would be his best bets for fish. also good breeders, on simplydiscus.


----------

